# What we are up against!



## Timwis (7/10/20)

Can you believe this shit i have just had posted on a sub-reddit i post to, i did a screenshot also with my response before posting it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/10/20)

Can't fathom that people are blind against the effect of cigarettes and wanting to pass judgement on something they have zero knowledge off... Big Tobacco loves the misinformed and fear mongering keyboard warriors that spreads crap like this after reading tabloid headlines posted by media that is funded by the same people that profit from cigarette sales... one day, hopefully in our lifetime, the general public will catch a wakeup. Until then, I shall vape and help any smoker that want to quit to get on the right path to either transition to vaping as a hobby or quit the habbit completely by making use of the right setup. Viva Vaping!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis (8/10/20)

As vaping has been going strong in the US for over 9 years based on his figures just deaths from vaping would mean the US is uninhabited as the entire population has been wiped out. You would think if someone is going to spread lies they would do it showing a degree of intelligence!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 10


----------



## Gringo (8/10/20)

@Timwis ... give that "stupid" some homework in the form of reading... seeing that your thread was use as base...
How many runners,cyclist and gym going folk die a year ?
Does that mean exercising can be classified as unsafe as well ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7


----------



## myBru (9/10/20)

This is what Oxford says about vaping... 

https://www.ox.ac.uk/news/2016-09-15-conclusions-about-effects-electronic-cigarettes-remain-same

And this podcast

https://podcasts.ox.ac.uk/vaping-better-smoking

The cig companies are just putting us down.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## DavyH (9/10/20)

So approximately 20% of the population of the USA dies from vaping every year? How terrible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/10/20)

DavyH said:


> So approximately 20% of the population of the USA dies from vaping every year? How terrible.


Yup, based on the measly figure of just over 1.063 million deaths worldwide due to Covid-19 in the last 6-7 months, it's clear that Vaping is a far more effective killer.
That must be the main reason why so many people will moan at you for vaping in a public space while they refuse to wear their masks.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## alex1501 (10/10/20)

myBru said:


> This is what Oxford says about vaping...
> 
> https://www.ox.ac.uk/news/2016-09-15-conclusions-about-effects-electronic-cigarettes-remain-same
> 
> ...




London 100 years later

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## CashKat88 (10/10/20)

64 million people!?  That's more people than the entire South African population, The Sheeple who read this are surely outraged by these facts!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (10/10/20)

Sterilize that guy before more start apearing.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (10/10/20)

CashKat88 said:


> 64 million people!?  That's more people than the entire South African population, The Sheeple who read this are surely outraged by these facts!


Yep touch and go whether the UK would last a year their might be 6 people left to fight out an extra 2 minutes until sleighed by the vapes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (10/10/20)

Munro31 said:


> Sterilize that guy before more start apearing.


obviously mentally ill!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dreadside (10/10/20)

Timwis said:


> Can you believe this shit i have just had posted on a sub-reddit i post to, i did a screenshot also with my response before posting it!
> 
> View attachment 210097



The stupid is strong with that one!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER (10/10/20)

Timwis said:


> Can you believe this shit i have just had posted on a sub-reddit i post to, i did a screenshot also with my response before posting it!
> 
> View attachment 210097


So the US is a grave sight 64 mil a year that is 5million a month who is digging the graves they need a increase. And the vape shops are making a killing over there why dont whe have so many vapers vape shops will never keep up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (10/10/20)

THE REAPER said:


> So the US is a grave sight 64 mil a year that is 5million a month who is digging the graves they need a increase. And the vape shops are making a killing over there why dont whe have so many vapers vape shops will never keep up.


Exposure to 5G has warped his one brain cell!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

